# Baby mounting



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Very normal.


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

I hope so...my baby girl (12 weeks) is also trying to do similar to me... she only started a week ago...do girls normally do it?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Bama used to do that with his giant teddy bear till I took it away from him. It was ok at first but he started getting to where he wanted to do it all the time. And he never did it with anyone or anything else.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

ROFLMBO!!!! Jazz & Jules never did this BUT I have heard stories from MANY, both female and male who have taken a little too kindly to the innocent stuffed ones.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

My Takoda started it when very young too, had a big turtle he loved a little too much. LOL But then when he got taller he's been trying to mount our Gracie, we have just been redirecting him, but now Grace has gotten smart and sits down when he tries it. (Smart Girl !)


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't think puppies this young are aware of their sexuality. My 3 1/2 months old girl does this, too. 
Even if it is an act of dominance, once they got their established place in the family, they will probably stop. But I don't really think this is the case, they probably have a huge amount of energy waiting to be released.


----------



## Softpaws (Apr 8, 2008)

Our first golden girl used to air hump while sitting in my wife's car but not my truck . Very normal for both genders to hump each other during play.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Not stuffed animals, but Rookie used to get very amorous with damp towels when he was younger!


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

Our Westie used to hump the back of the couch. After we had him neutered, he hopped up there and kind of looked around with the expression "well, I know I used to do something up here, but heck if I can remember it now!" He had a confused look on his face..... Never did it after being fixed.


----------



## Freddy'sMum (May 29, 2008)

Blimey - The title really shocked me, I thought your dog was mountng your baby - now that would be bad  

In all seriousness this is completely normal. My pup did it from 8 weeks always with one soft toy that was bigger than him. He continued to do it till I threw it away a couple of weeks ago - he is 10 months now - he hasn't started to do it to anything else xx


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I really think it is normal, but I would re-direct that behavior before it does become a Habit! I really don't like going to someones house n being humped! Not good doggie behavior in my book.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

SylviaB said:


> Our Westie used to hump the back of the couch. After we had him neutered, he hopped up there and kind of looked around with the expression "well, I know I used to do something up here, but heck if I can remember it now!" He had a confused look on his face..... Never did it after being fixed.


That is hilarious.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Sound like normal behaviour to me. Cooper ruined 3 giant exercise balls when he was around 9-12 months old mounting it and biting it and rolling around with it. It was hilarious. I have pictures but not on this computer.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Its not always a sign of dominance. Its also a way they play. My Sadie Mae does it sometimes to our yorkie. We stop it of course but it really is just a way they play and other times its a dominance thing.


----------

